# Confused on when to do deadlifts



## ICanBench50 (Jun 15, 2017)

So for the past year or so I've neglected deadlifts. I've done them a few times but not much. Basically I don't know when to do deadlifts. My routine is like this 
Upper body power 
Lower body power 
Off 
Back and shoulders hypertrophy 
Lower body hypertrophy 
Chest and arms hypertrophy 
Off 


The routine is made by Layne Norton and he says to do DL's on Lower body power day, but wouldn't that effect progress from my upper body power day the day before as that consists of bent over rows, pull ups, etc? 


Thanks because I really need an answer on this!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2017)

Lame Norton can eat my balls.

If you are doing his shitty program then do them when he says. You wouldn't want to improve on it.

In all seriousness I don't see the issue with deadlifting and then doing rows the next day.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 15, 2017)

I usually do them when I'm at the gym


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 15, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lame Norton can eat my balls.
> 
> If you are doing his shitty program then do them when he says. You wouldn't want to improve on it.
> 
> In all seriousness I don't see the issue with deadlifting and then doing rows the next day.



Bit deadlift hits a lot of the same muscles as rows so wouldn't it be counterproductive?


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 15, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Bit deadlift hits a lot of the same muscles as rows so wouldn't it be counterproductive?



Deadlifts hit a lot of muscles, period.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 15, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Deadlifts hit a lot of muscles, period.



Thats why I'm wondering if it will interfere with hitting muscles two days In a row


----------



## Solomc (Jun 15, 2017)

To many days off.  Hit them bitches hard and often. Is there a reason you can't do them on Sunday's?? 
There is no counterproductive lifting in my book. Unless your form is ****ed. I guess that would be counterproductive. 
Hit them Sunday fundays.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Bit deadlift hits a lot of the same muscles as rows so wouldn't it be counterproductive?





ICanBench50 said:


> Thats why I'm wondering if it will interfere with hitting muscles two days In a row



No it is not counterproductive.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 15, 2017)

You're thinking too much. Just ****ing deadlift. Do it on lower day or back day. U have two lower days so I would do it on one of those.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 15, 2017)

Solomc said:


> To many days off.  Hit them bitches hard and often. Is there a reason you can't do them on Sunday's??
> There is no counterproductive lifting in my book. Unless your form is ****ed. I guess that would be counterproductive.
> Hit them Sunday fundays.



Too many days off? I have two days off and recovery is necessary for natural lifters.


----------



## snake (Jun 16, 2017)

That's a tough one but if you're doing that; Lower body power AFTER squats. I'm not going to lie to ya, it takes one fuuked up dude who can put the effort into DL after a serious squat. 

For now, if you have neglected them you will make gains regardless of where you put them. If you're doing bent over rows, swap them out for lower cable rows. That will take some stress off your hams and erectors.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 16, 2017)

I was thinking of just subbing squats out for DL for lower body power?


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 16, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I was thinking of just subbing squats out for DL for lower body power?



Blasphemy.  Dont ever talk about replacing squats again


----------



## Solomc (Jun 16, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Too many days off? I have two days off and recovery is necessary for natural lifters.



Yup your right 50 enjoy your struggles.  How bad do you want it bro. That the question you should be asking your self. 

If your our diet is on point. Your muscle recovery should be minimal.


----------



## Milo (Jun 16, 2017)

Solomc said:


> Yup your right 50 enjoy your struggles.  How bad do you want it bro. That the question you should be asking your self.
> 
> If your our diet is on point. Your muscle recovery should be minimal.


Muscles arent the only things that need to recover. CNS fatigue will knock you on your ass.

OP, dont overthink shit. Its lifting weights for christs sake. Many people train deadlift and squat on the same day. I may get flak for this but honestly the deadlift does **** all for lats. Theyll get you very thick but not wide. So training lats after them isnt a bad thing. Your back can take a serious beating (minus the erectors....they need a lot of time to recover)


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 16, 2017)

I squat and deadlift on the same day twice a week. 

Like I said in my other post just pick a ****ing day and do it!


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 16, 2017)

Solomc said:


> Yup your right 50 enjoy your struggles.  How bad do you want it bro. That the question you should be asking your self.
> 
> If your our diet is on point. Your muscle recovery should be minimal.



That makes no sense. How the **** would my routine even fit in another day. Not everyone shoves needles up their ass to get results faster and feel better than other people.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 16, 2017)

Maybe this is just the wrong forum in general to ask questions about natural lifting.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 16, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> That makes no sense. How the **** would my routine even fit in another day. Not everyone shoves needles up their ass to get results faster and feel better than other people.



Yeah after this comment right here u should find another forum. We've been trying to help u nicely with all your little problems u have but then u gotta say some dumb shit like that. You sound like a little bitch man whining about every little fukking thing. **** off then


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sorry if I offended I'm just annoyed at getting side way answers from each person. It's whatever it's my problem not yours


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 16, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I'm sorry if I offended I'm just annoyed at getting side way answers from each person. It's whatever it's my problem not yours



I'm one of the nicer guys here cus most would keep telling u to **** off but that ain't me. You've gotten a lot of good replies on all your questions so take from them what u can and make a decision

There's a lot of smart dudes here so I'd listen when they speak


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 16, 2017)

You would be wise to listen to Ecks.  When a guy who is closing fast in  2K total, it's a safe bet he knows from whence he speaks. I saw no "sideways" answers, and your comments above a way fkn outta line.  There are more than one or two brothers on this board who have gone farther "naturally" than you probably will ever achieve (one way or another), BEFORE they ever considered gear. Nobody is gonna give you a pat on the head and tell you "good boy" for training  "natty" or not.  You've been given some solid advice, which you asked for.  Figure out what you're gonna do and don't be a twat about it.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 16, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> That makes no sense. How the **** would my routine even fit in another day. Not everyone shoves needles up their ass to get results faster and feel better than other people.[/QUOTE
> 
> im sorry you feel that way.  Good luck to you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Too many days off? I have two days off and recovery is necessary for natural lifters.



Recovery is necessary for all lifters


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Maybe this is just the wrong forum in general to ask questions about natural lifting.



Yes because people who don't do steroids are pussy phaggots.

Or perhaps you get shit in your threads because you argue with all of us over every answer. We are all bigger stronger faster and smarter than you when it comes to this.

Take your ego and your zyzz posters and your jeff seid gay porn and **** off if you don't like it.


----------

